# Generating Leads



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey fella's I always get a great response from PFF members, so I am hoping for a little more help. I design, install and service low voltage lighting systems for both commercial and residential customers. Even if you are not in the market, you may have a friend, neighbor or family member that may be. If they are not sure lighting is something they want..., don't worry. I can set up an on-site demo that will allow them to see the possibilities in person. They can also check us out at www.islanderlightscaping.com. I gladly pay for all referrals that result in an installation.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

BUMP


----------

